

Why Ben Rooney is wrong. A response to "How Entrepreneurial is Europe?" - trendspotter
http://www.geektime.com/2013/11/13/why-ben-rooney-is-wrong-a-response-to-how-entrepreneurial-is-europe/

======
yanivf
I wouldn't say he is wrong, it's just that the analyses is not based on good
data.

------
moranbar
Ben Rooney is wrong :-)

